
Why success for Banjo means you should leave your phone in your pocket - robwoodbridge
http://untether.tv/2012/why-success-for-banjo-means-you-dont-need-to-take-your-phone-out-of-your-pocket-with-founder-damien-patton-part-2//
======
tr0ndizzle
Soon, we won't even need to turn the phone on.

